# Mary Cane of Moorea Havenese



## queryne

Anyone know how to reach her? I've left my contact information on the form through her website but haven't heard from her. Also tried to PM her here.. 
If anyone has her contact info as I'd like to talk to her about working with her (my first Havanese yay!!!!), please PM me..

Thanks in advance.

Corinne


----------



## krandall

queryne said:


> Anyone know how to reach her? I've left my contact information on the form through her website but haven't heard from her. Also tried to PM her here..
> If anyone has her contact info as I'd like to talk to her about working with her (my first Havanese yay!!!!), please PM me..
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> 
> Corinne


I'll PM you with her e-mail address, but she might just not have (or being expecting) any puppies right now.


----------

